# Please help..Lower unit noise on my 2003 BF200 hp 4 stroke FI



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

The lower unit has the following noise in this youtube video. Only makes this noise in gear, what could it be. Prop was loose but i tightened it down good. Still have the same noise. I forgot to put the motor up and drove the boat on trailer when the motor was down and it did scrap the concrete. Not sure if that is related but giving the whole background.
http://youtu.be/_P4zLWdqpqE


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

That sounds like your thrust washer is worn out. even though you tightened the nut, it sounds like the prop is contacting the lower unit. i would take the prop off and inspect the thrust washer and the area where the prop sets close to the gear case. in other words it sounds like a prop rattle to me..


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

There is a ding on the prop could it just be out of balance? also is it dangerous to run with prop noise?


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Yep, I bet if you remove the prop you will find the prop has eaten into the lower housing.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

I didnt find anything unusual when i removed the prop. Heres another video
http://youtu.be/la-n-307l98

Want to inspect the lower unit. Does any have instructions on how to drop the lower unit on this honda bf200?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Even if you remove the lower unit that will not show you anything. The lower unit would have to be disassembled if needed. You need to take it somewhere that has the knowledge.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

Im bringing in to Kenny tomm am then... thanks for the info.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

Kenny was very nice to deal with, thanks again for your knowledge and help! :thumbup:


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Is he rebuilding it or did he locate you another unit??? I was just wondering the outcome. Did the lower unit lose oil? Did the gear get chewed up???? Was there water intrusion???


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

Kenny told me that he strongly believes that this just the way my lower unit is designed. Everything feels good and the oil is fine. He told me to listen for the sound when on the water and see if it still makes the sound then report back to him.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Can you provide the engine year, horsepower, and serial number?


----------

